# 2 grinder upgrade



## ostogiske (Jun 16, 2018)

hi folks, im looking to get 2 new grinders one for espresso-on a quickmill rapida machine and one for pour over on my wife's hario V60

currently im using a Mazzer super jolly (the doserless grocery version) and switching grind settings back to back, which is annoying and not really smart









gonna sell the mazzer cause i never liked it and had issues with grind size and inconsistency

i dont really know what is better and what is an huge upgrade from this grinder im currently using

my budget is something between 500-800-ish for both grinders, the grinder for the V60 can be handgrinder if its worth it

anyone here willing to help me and ready for really stupid questions?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Niche + Feld2?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I think you should consider a Niche. It's at the lower end of your price range. Grind quality is great and switching between grind sizes is dead easy, literally can be done in seconds. No need to buy 2 grinders when 1 can do both jobs easily. Read DaveC's review here:

https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/reviews/


----------



## ostogiske (Jun 16, 2018)

hmm at first i was like the hell is this toy, compared to most huge grinders i was looking at for the whole day









daveC review was awesome informative, i thing at some points i wasnt breathing







, really like it and my future wife likes the design which is a huge factor if you guys know what i mean

indiegogo is the only way how to order it? never heard about that site is it safe?

and is this the only option in my price range? or nothing can be compared to this little awesomeness?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You will like Niche routine, buying from Niche Ltd is only available through Indiegogo for now, no risk in this.


----------



## ostogiske (Jun 16, 2018)

how does it handle bigger doses like 80g for a coldbrew? guess i would have to fill it multiple times right? is it still fine?

and how precise is the adjustement? was looking on something like baratza sette 270wi where you can microadjust the hell out of it







so its still a shock for me

i know i have many stupid questions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ostogiske said:


> how does it handle bigger doses like 80g for a coldbrew? guess i would have to fill it multiple times right? is it still fine?
> 
> and how precise is the adjustement? was looking on something like baratza sette 270wi where you can microadjust the hell out of it
> 
> ...


Adjustment is more than enough , you don't need half a mm adjustments to dial in coffee .

I'd be concerned about the longevity of the 270 given the experiences people had Wiht the 270 here and in the USA


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The good thing about Niche is that's it's easy to go from one setting to another pretty precisely even take it apart to clean and get back to how it was set. If recalibrated after a clean things may not go back exactly were they were but will always be close.

I'm using mine at around a setting of 10. A bean that needs a fine grind and that is about as fine as beans go. Personally I wouldn't mind a finer thread but it's still much easier to adjust than a mazzer. No play in the adjustment for one and a nice clear scale as well.

Not sure how many grams of beans it will take in one go. 50 is under 4 times what I currently use and from that I'd guess that it will take 50. @DavecUK may be able to clarify this.

John

-


----------



## ostogiske (Jun 16, 2018)

yep found some info about the 270wi and people that havent been happy with it

guess its settled then and ill go with the Niche then, just need to sell my super jolly


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I own the Niche and it's great for espresso and pourover ... But ... I also own a Wilfa Svart that does a great job for the money with any sort of filter/pourover grind. So much so, I still us it for V60 and leave the Niche for espresso. If you're happy with the SJ maybe the Wilfa would be good for your wife's coffee. It would save you around £400.


----------



## ostogiske (Jun 16, 2018)

ok gonna get the Niche grinder after i sell my SJ, but i decided to get also a second one for the V60, dont like the idea to switch settings back and forth, the wilfa didnt pass the wife-acceptance factor







maybe i get by with a small hand grinder or something


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ostogiske said:


> ok gonna get the Niche grinder after i sell my SJ, but i decided to get also a second one for the V60, dont like the idea to switch settings back and forth, the wilfa didnt pass the wife-acceptance factor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, wait until you get the Niche, use it for 30 days and see if you still think you need a second grinder....I don't think you will. Switching settings is so easy...I have 3 or 4 coffees on the go and switch settings all the time. Plus I sometimes do a brewed coffee.


----------



## ostogiske (Jun 16, 2018)

ok will do it as you wrote it, thanks again guys, gonna update this after i sell my old and get the new grinder


----------

